# Pre-soaking dry beans?



## keltin (Oct 21, 2007)

I making a big pot of Pinto Beans tomorrow. Gonna' start the crock pot when I leave for work in the morning, so the beans are soaking now. Right now, they are just doing a cold soak in plain tap water.

What is the general consensus on the soak. Do you add salt and other flavorings (onion perhaps) during the soak? If so, does it make for a better tasting bean (the bean absorbs the salt and other flavors)? Or do you just soak them in plain water?

Anyone tried this and know if there is a difference. I’ve always just used plain tap water, but I just started the soak and can add flavor now if it does make a difference.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 21, 2007)

I soak mine with no additives, keltin.  That's because I pour off the water and rely on the beans "soaking" up the seasonings, etc. as they cook.

Kinda the "I've always done it this way" school.


----------



## keltin (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks Katie, that’s what I’ve always done as well, but I’m learning all the time.

I’ve decided to do something a bit different and unorthodox this time. I usually use pork pieces from a cut-up loin or neck bones, but I’m fresh out. However, I just butchered some chicken today, so I saved the skin and bones. I’m going to add that to the beans to see how that turns out. I might add some onion too. 

Do you add onion to your beans as they cook? What else?


----------



## Katie H (Oct 21, 2007)

As far as adding things to my beans, it depends on what I'm looking for.  I almost always add onions...to nearly everything.  Love the flavor  onions, chives, garlic, shallots, leeks give things.  Gotta love  the  allium family.

What are you making?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 21, 2007)

I soak in plain water....Added to Pintos? Onions & garlic always. Sometimes Cumin & Chili Powder...It really depends on what the meat item. That dertermines how I season pintos...

Enjoy!


----------



## keltin (Oct 21, 2007)

Just dry beans. Nothing special. Will put them over rice, but basic pinto over rice. I usually add onion, but in a crock pot it sits for up to 12 hours for beans. Not sure if there IS much else you can do with pintos? But I like ‘em!

Besides, leftovers make great refried beans for wraps and tacos, not to mention a crazy baked bean dish!


----------



## keltin (Oct 21, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:


> I soak in plain water....Added to Pintos? Onions & garlic always. Sometimes Cumin & Chili Powder...It really depends on what the meat item. That dertermines how I season pintos...
> 
> Enjoy!


 
Nice! Cumin and Chili Powder. I have used chli powder before, but a combo with cumnin as well.....great idea.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 21, 2007)

Oh, man, keltin.  You will really enjoy the combination of cumin and chili powder.  Really, really tasty.


----------



## keltin (Oct 21, 2007)

Katie E said:


> Oh, man, keltin. You will really enjoy the combination of cumin and chili powder. Really, really tasty.


 
Ok, done deal! I'm so doing that. Thanks UB and Katie! I'll let you know how it turns out!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Oct 21, 2007)

Yes,soak them good then rinse them good it gets rid of whatever causes gas put in crock pot add some chopped onion and a smoked ham hock and let cook then add a bit of cumin and garlic do not add salt until the end as salt added at the beginning will make the beans tough.Cook beans until they kind of thicken and get creamy then add salt.A smoke ham hock the best then for authentic mexican pinto beans is to add some fresh sliced jalapenos when you first start the beans.Pull out hock at the end let cool and pull off meat,shred meat and add back to beans and keep cooking.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 22, 2007)

I believe acidic ingredients are what causes beans to toughen, not salt.  I wou;ld salt form the beginning and add any acidic ingredients such as tomato, later.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 22, 2007)

Yes, Andy is right.

Salt doesn't make them tough or hard to soften.  Acid does.

I always salt from the beginning, though not in the soaking water.  The times I have not I have really regretted it.


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 22, 2007)

I like my beans completely mushy, so I soak them in hot water, well, I poor boiling water over them, obviously it cools down latter.

Acidic ingredients make everything tough, not just beans.


----------



## Chefellas (Oct 22, 2007)

I always soak my beans in cold water, no additives. Then, I drain them, rinse in water and bring them to a boil for a minute or two.Then I drain them again and use them for whatever recipe I'm making.The beans don't lose their flavor and they're much easier on the gastro intestinal system. The only legumes that I cook straight away are lentils and black eyed peas. I always add salt around ten minutes before the end of the cooking time,only because I don't want the beans to become too salty as the liquid reduces.


----------



## redkitty (Oct 22, 2007)

I do the same exact process Chefellas!


----------



## sage™ (Dec 20, 2007)

these are really good..from a popular Mexican Restaurant chain in Texas

*FRIJOLES A LA CHARRA​
*_1 1/2 lb. pinto beans, uncooked 
1 gal. cold water 
3/4 lb. bacon pieces, chopped into 1-inch squares 
1/2 C. plus 1 T. fresh garlic, chopped fine 
4 T. plus 1/8 C. cilantro, chopped fine 
1 C. white onions, chopped 
1 T. cumin 
1 T. chili powder 
1/2 gal. cold water 
1 1/2 T. salt 
2 C. Roma tomatoes, chopped

_Soak beans in 1 gallon cold water for 8 hours. Drain when ready to use.
In a 2 gallon heavy pot cook the bacon pieces until well done. Do not undercook the bacon. Add 1/2 cup chopped garlic, 4 tablespoons cilantro and the chopped onions to hot bacon. Cook until onions are transparent. When onions are ready, add beans, cumin and chili powder. Stir and add 1/2 gallon cold water. Turn heat to medium low. Add salt and stir. Cook beans slowly until fork tender (approximately 1 hour), stirring constantly to avoid burning.
Add tomatoes, remaining garlic and cilantro. Serve.

_I put onions in first and cook a bit before adding garlic..I use a little less cumin and drain fat after cooking onions_


----------

